# Project Medishare/Bernard Mevs Haiti



## KatieLuckey (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Everyone!

I just found that I will probably be traveling to Haiti to work with Project Medishare in August. Does anyone have any advice, stories or experience from time traveling with Project Medishare? I read notmeofficer's account, but was hoping other people may be willing to share their experiences.

Thank you so much in advance!

Katie


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 27, 2012)

No first hand experience but I know a few folks on here have been there so hopefully they'll chime in. Please keep us posted on how it goes  take pictures.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 27, 2012)

Here you go...

http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=297552


----------



## KatieLuckey (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks n7lxi! And bigbaldguy, I definitely will!


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 2, 2012)

I worked at Bernard Mevs in may through Empact Northwest. if you have any questions you may post here and I will answer in the next day or two.


----------



## JDub (Jul 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if they accept EMTs as volunteers? Or do they only accept Paramedics?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes they do. Empactnorthwest.org


----------

